# AVG broken shortcuts



## posseplayer (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a windows xp/service pack 3 and i have AVG anti virus and when i do an analysis it tells me that i have 5 broken shortcuts. I have used 2 other pc tune up anayzers and they found no broken shortcuts. I have gone into my files,directories and my registry and i can find them either. So,does anyone have an answer 4me,cause it's boggling my mind.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and a belated welcome to TSF

Did you get your problem sorted out?

AVG call tell you broken short cuts?, did not know that. Also we never recommend the use of any type of pc tune up /anayzers. Going into the 
registry is avoided when ever possible also.

BG


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Agree third party tuneup utilities are to be avoided they can cause more problems than they attempt to resolve truncating shortcuts is one such result from using them.

If they are desktop shortcuts you can simply copy the .exe file for the program onto the desktop and rename it.


----------



## posseplayer (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanx for the reply guys/gals. A while back i used avg 2013 free tune up trial & it got rid of the broken shortcuts and then when the trial was over i uninstalled a few programs that i didn't want anymore and then did another analysis and it found those broken shortcuts. I used my Iobit uninstaller and it uninstalled the programs and the rest that was on my hard drive & registry,but still i have avg telling me that i have broken shortcuts. Where can i find them? It's really starting to piss me off cause i know that those broken shortcuts can slow down my browser speed,right?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You may try linkchecker link below it works on XP and remove the broken links that have been left behind.

How To Find and Remove Broken Shortcuts Automatically


----------

